# Western Flyer



## melody (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a Western Flyer Women's Bicycle. There are 2 sets of numbers where the handlebars attach. One is B3025701 and the other side is MO or 0 202908.
Any help identifying the year would be appreciated.

Thanks...Melody


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 22, 2011)

Pics are the best way to tell! But with a MO prefix, and numbers on the head tube, it sounds like an early 80s bike. Western Auto had a lot of retro syled bikes built for them through the 80s and 90s.


----------

